# Breeder Search



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

K9Data is user entry. Have you verified the actual certifications on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't do Facebook so only information I could get from there was they have 3 different litters within a month but no mention of parents of these litters or registered names. I only found 1 Errigal Truer Words (7/10/2011-)- "Dory" that had any clearances on OFA and it looks like she failed hips as did her mother & no eye clearance since 2013. 

Is Deirdre Doyle the breeder? It appears that clearances used to be a priority and see a long list of dogs for this breeder prior to 2001. 3 litters in the same month sounds like she is now breeding for quantity vs. quality but that's just MHO.

$2000 is a lot to pay for a dog with bad & no clearance history. This is definitely a "enter at your own risk" choice and certainly not what I would consider a reputable breeder... again, this is just MHO.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Did you hear about the breeder from the Yankee GRC? On its FB page, Errigal says it's a member. The Yankee GRC website says they only refer to breeders who 



> have been a member of Yankee Golden Retriever Club for a minimum of one year and provide the following:
> 
> Verification that both the sire and dam were over 2 years old at the time of breeding
> Eye clearances (CERF or OFA certificates) on both the sire and dam, current at the time of breeding.
> ...


So, if you heard about Errigal from them, it would mean Errigal is doing them, I would think.

If you haven't contacted the Yankee GRC and you're in that area you might give them a try for referrals. Sounds like they refer to very reputable breeders. (Always verify the certifications, though.)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The thing about club breeder lists is that most clubs do not have anyone who actually verifies info/clearances. SO that says the buyer has to do it themselves in most cases. If you look at puddles everywhere's post, it appears that the breeder may not have clearances on the parents. Do be sure to verify them as LJack says on ofa yourself. k9data is user input data, ofa is not and if they list eyes and heart, they have been verified by third party.
If you're not sure how to verify on ofa and how to decipher what you see there, just post reg # or registered names of sire and dam and someone will do it for you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If Biscuit is the dam of the litter you're looking at,she has no heart or eye clearance on OFA. Pedigree: Errigal Irish Sea Her sire is lacking hips and elbows and while he could have done hips through another organization, OFA is the only game in town for elbows. And he's produced offspring that haven't passed hips.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the answer, yes the breeder is Deirdre Doyle, the dogs are Jules and Rory, I see hip, eye, heart, elbow clearances listed. Not really sure what else I need to look for.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ked1203 said:


> I have been in touch with Errigal Golden Retrievers about their recent litter. Accordingly, K9 Posts the clearances of Sire and Dam. Does anyone know of this breeder? Any thoughts? Advice? Any Help would be appreciated.


If you post the names of the litters you are interested in, the clearances can be verified. I looked at the Facebook page for the breeder and Neither Wren or Linnet have heart clearances. There are way too many holes in the clearances for this breeder's dogs. I'm afraid this appears to be a sad situation for the dogs.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Fly Jules Verne De Hareswith SR64122201 (F) does in deed have her up to date clearances 
Her sire is from France. 
Breeder owner was Sally Schofield with Hareswith kennels. Hip says FCI A/C and have no idea what that means but no reference to elbows. Ichthyosis carrier

Jules sire is "The Laird" from United Kingdom also owned by Sally Schofield. Hip clearance:FCI A/A Elbow 0:0
carrier for PRA2 & Ichthyosis.

Still looking for "Rory". A registered name or number would make this much easier.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I found a Errigal Ruari Ard Rhi Or "Rory" AKC SN27939607 Born 1995??? Rory died from melanoma but no date of death. 

Could this possibly be the right dog?

This looks more possible!
Trewater Rory (3/2/2008) Pedigree of Norwegian Champion Trewater Rory can be found at trewater.co.uk
No AKC # only FCI
Breeder: Jane Clark
Owner: Alice Enhuus, N

Nothing on OFA
shows hip clearance A:A
Eye: clear
Elbow: 0/0

I'm sure there are people more familiar this data or where to verify them.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OP. If you would post registered names it would be easier. 
From what is posted earlier, though, two ICT carriers are going to make an affected at least in one of a litter most likely.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

9-1-09 was what she had in as the date of death - dk why it went away, she originally thought it was osteosarcoma per the change history : 9/28/2009 5:33:27 PM:
Modified by Deirdre Doyle
DeathDay=1, DeathMonth=9, DeathYear=2009, CauseofDeath="probably osteo"

2/8/2010 5:12:34 PM:
Modified by Deirdre Doyle
Honorifics="CHIC# 36650 World""s Best Dog Ever"

2/8/2010 5:13:10 PM:
Modified by Deirdre Doyle
CauseofDeath="melanoma"


I suppose it could be that Rory, she probably has his semen frozen. 
He looks like a pretty dog- wonder why she didn't do any titles on him?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Rory is the mother. All of her clearances are listed but you will want to ask for a copy of the updated eye clearance 

Pedigree: Marithyme's Mischief Managed

This is Dad, his clearances are in order, including a number of DNA tests Pedigree: Fly Jules Verne de Hareswith


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for your research and input! There was alot of data to look at -- I needed to know what I was looking at and just what it meant! I just want a healthy dog.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> If Biscuit is the dam of the litter you're looking at,she has no heart or eye clearance on OFA. Pedigree: Errigal Irish Sea Her sire is lacking hips and elbows and while he could have done hips through another organization, OFA is the only game in town for elbows. And he's produced offspring that haven't passed hips.


In town, not in the world. He is BVA 3:4, elbows 0:0. He is imported from the Netherlands.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> I don't do Facebook so only information I could get from there was they have 3 different litters within a month but no mention of parents of these litters or registered names. I only found 1 Errigal Truer Words (7/10/2011-)- "Dory" that had any clearances on OFA and it looks like she failed hips as did her mother & no eye clearance since 2013.
> 
> Is Deirdre Doyle the breeder? It appears that clearances used to be a priority and see a long list of dogs for this breeder prior to 2001. 3 litters in the same month sounds like she is now breeding for quantity vs. quality but that's just MHO.
> 
> $2000 is a lot to pay for a dog with bad & no clearance history. This is definitely a "enter at your own risk" choice and certainly not what I would consider a reputable breeder... again, this is just MHO.


Where did you get that Dory failed hips? And her mother is listed as OFA good. Dory is BVA 6:3 for hips. She hasn't had a litter since early 2014. Her sire, an import, is BVA 3:4, elbows 0:0.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> The thing about club breeder lists is that most clubs do not have anyone who actually verifies info/clearances. SO that says the buyer has to do it themselves in most cases. If you look at puddles everywhere's post, it appears that the breeder may not have clearances on the parents. Do be sure to verify them as LJack says on ofa yourself. k9data is user input data, ofa is not and if they list eyes and heart, they have been verified by third party.
> If you're not sure how to verify on ofa and how to decipher what you see there, just post reg # or registered names of sire and dam and someone will do it for you.


YGRC does, in fact, verify clearances on its litter listings.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> Fly Jules Verne De Hareswith SR64122201 (F) does in deed have her up to date clearances
> Her sire is from France.
> Breeder owner was Sally Schofield with Hareswith kennels. Hip says FCI A/C and have no idea what that means but no reference to elbows. Ichthyosis carrier
> 
> ...


Jules is male, as it clearly states on both K9DATA and OFA. And Rory's registered name is Marithyme's Mischief Managed.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> 9-1-09 was what she had in as the date of death - dk why it went away, she originally thought it was osteosarcoma per the change history : 9/28/2009 5:33:27 PM:
> Modified by Deirdre Doyle
> DeathDay=1, DeathMonth=9, DeathYear=2009, CauseofDeath="probably osteo"
> 
> ...


Rory was pointed, but got one of his front incisors knocked out and three broken off by a kid who threw a rock at him. Ever game, he caught it. The younger Rory, a female, was named after him by a friend of mine who loved him and had twice bred to him. When she was dying of cancer in 2012, she asked me to take her three goldens: Jules, Rory-girl, and old boy Rory's daughter, Buggy. I did. Buggy was pregnant with her first litter when Steffi died. Steffi was thrilled about this, but sadly didn't live to see them born.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

nolefan said:


> If you post the names of the litters you are interested in, the clearances can be verified. I looked at the Facebook page for the breeder and Neither Wren or Linnet have heart clearances. There are way too many holes in the clearances for this breeder's dogs. I'm afraid this appears to be a sad situation for the dogs.


Actually they all do have their clearances; I'm just not always good about paperwork to OFA and updating K9DATA, having limited time and prioritizing other things ahead of that, admittedly never my favorite. I will let my dogs know that you consider their situation sad. Had I know there were people on this forum writing a country's history from a single snapshot (as it were), I would have been more assiduous. I will be now, I promise you.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> I don't do Facebook so only information I could get from there was they have 3 different litters within a month but no mention of parents of these litters or registered names. I only found 1 Errigal Truer Words (7/10/2011-)- "Dory" that had any clearances on OFA and it looks like she failed hips as did her mother & no eye clearance since 2013.
> 
> Is Deirdre Doyle the breeder? It appears that clearances used to be a priority and see a long list of dogs for this breeder prior to 2001. 3 litters in the same month sounds like she is now breeding for quantity vs. quality but that's just MHO.
> 
> $2000 is a lot to pay for a dog with bad & no clearance history. This is definitely a "enter at your own risk" choice and certainly not what I would consider a reputable breeder... again, this is just MHO.


From 1992 to the end of 2005, I had 22 litters. From 2006 to the present, I have bred 27, one of which was a co-breeding that was not raised here, but I'll count it. That means I average 2.25 litters per year since 2006. It would be a lower average if I counted the earlier years, so I don't. When I first started breeding, I bred one litter a year and learned. I was fortunate in having several excellent mentors, including Pagey Elliott. I do have a line I've developed over nearly thirty years, which is not something you can do without breeding. If litters are born at about the same time, it is because it is when I have time to do it and because the girls tend to cycle together, and my line cycles long, every nine to eleven months. I may have an additional litter because of an exceptionally small litter. I do not think you need to agree with my breeding program, but I would ask that you not malign me in this forum or any other without speaking to me first. Health clearances and longevity remain of foremost importance to me, even more so over the years with more and more things to consider.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Errigal said:


> Actually they all do have their clearances; I'm just not always good about paperwork to OFA and updating K9DATA, having limited time and prioritizing other things ahead of that, admittedly never my favorite. I will let my dogs know that you consider their situation sad. Had I know there were people on this forum writing a country's history from a single snapshot (as it were), *I would have been more assiduous. I will be now, I promise you*.


PERFECT!!! You see that all we have to go by is the hope that an ethical breeder will do the clearances and genetic testing and then be responsible enough to follow through with making sure the results are properly reported on an onine database. Since you are, in fact, so careful with health clearances and conscientious with health issues in Goldens, I am sure you can understand how confusing it is for new puppy buyers to sift through that mountain of information and try to find an ethical breeder who isn't cutting corners with breeding litters - puppy farmers and people raising dogs to make money instead of show or compete with are a pitfall especially with lighter colored dogs - I'm sure you're aware since you educate your puppy buyers on avoiding overpriced badly bred puppies. When these new people show up here looking for some help and we can't find the proper documentation made readily available, well, you can see how we would not know what else to think when such low priority is placed on documenting health clearances, well, other than the breeder is not giving much attention to detail or accountability. Puppy buyers always say they don't care much about healthy dogs so I can see how it wouldn't be high on your list to have it out there for the world to see.

I'm sure you can understand how it might seem a bit sketchy to see a breeder who has missing health clearances on a dog that resides in north america - after all if the breeder was really careful about health issues, surely she would be very careful about not breeding an ichthyosis carrier to a carrier, it might almost make the puppy buyer wonder if the breeder understands how miserable a bad case can be for the owners of the dog. 

So I know how busy you are training your dogs and competing, are you busy with obedience or field work? because gosh, I'm not seeing much of your work titling your dogs in conformation - but maybe I missed that? I'd love to see the updates on k9data when you get a break from training. Thanks for popping in and letting us know how you're turning over a new leaf and will begin your new assiduous record keeping in 2018! Cheers


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

You don't like constructive criticism do you. Well you are going to have to get use to it.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

nolefan said:


> PERFECT!!! You see that all we have to go by is the hope that an ethical breeder will do the clearances and genetic testing and then be responsible enough to follow through with making sure the results are properly reported on an onine database. Since you are, in fact, so careful with health clearances and conscientious with health issues in Goldens, I am sure you can understand how confusing it is for new puppy buyers to sift through that mountain of information and try to find an ethical breeder who isn't cutting corners with breeding litters - puppy farmers and people raising dogs to make money instead of show or compete with are a pitfall especially with lighter colored dogs - I'm sure you're aware since you educate your puppy buyers on avoiding overpriced badly bred puppies. When these new people show up here looking for some help and we can't find the proper documentation made readily available, well, you can see how we would not know what else to think when such low priority is placed on documenting health clearances, well, other than the breeder is not giving much attention to detail or accountability. Puppy buyers always say they don't care much about healthy dogs so I can see how it wouldn't be high on your list to have it out there for the world to see.
> 
> I'm sure you can understand how it might seem a bit sketchy to see a breeder who has missing health clearances on a dog that resides in north america - after all if the breeder was really careful about health issues, surely she would be very careful about not breeding an ichthyosis carrier to a carrier, it might almost make the puppy buyer wonder if the breeder understands how miserable a bad case can be for the owners of the dog.
> 
> So I know how busy you are training your dogs and competing, are you busy with obedience or field work? because gosh, I'm not seeing much of your work titling your dogs in conformation - but maybe I missed that? I'd love to see the updates on k9data when you get a break from training. Thanks for popping in and letting us know how you're turning over a new leaf and will begin your new assiduous record keeping in 2018! Cheers


Assumptions based on no or little information and judgments based on said assumptions are not constructive criticism. I was shocked to find I was being "constructively criticized" on this forum by people who know nothing about me, my dogs, or my breeding program. I have my bona fides in both this breed and in breeding itself and genetics, as well as more than forty years of experience. Finding that people here were guessing which dogs were mine; which were involved in a particular breeding; and which were even male or female is not constructive criticism. Nor is saying my bitch's mother failed hips when looking at an OFA page which identifies her as CHIC and OFA Good for hips. Nor is saying that OFA is the only "game in town" for evaluating elbows, particularly when referring to an imported dog. Finally, I fail to see your point in even making this comment, as you were not involved in the original thread.


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

That reply about "constructive criticism" was intended for Nate83.

To you, Kristy, I will say that I hope you enjoyed your little venture into sarcasm and nastiness. I will not argue with you, so continue to see yourself as righteous and superior. It is easy to do so when you know nothing about my breeding program, the information I provide to my puppy people, or my goldens. Assume the worst in every case on the least amount of information, it is the best possible practice.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Errigal said:


> It is easy to do so when you know nothing about my breeding program, the information I provide to my puppy people, or my goldens. Assume the worst in every case on the least amount of information, it is the best possible practice.


Here's the thing in my opinion:
we live in a time of information. Most breeders have a website, but if not, most advertise somewhere. When puppies are for sale, breeders are open to scrutiny. 
When ANY information source is not complete or vague, especially in a breed such as the Golden Retriever or any breed with health issues that are heritable, if we are going to sell our puppies, the information we put out there must be correct and transparent. The public is trying its best to do what we have for years told it to do- HOMEWORK! And that message is repeated over and over so that our breed becomes no worse. 

I get it, back in the day, we used to get telephone and USPO inquiries. Now people do their homework on the internet and there are a bazillion bad breeders. This forum has hundreds of years of combined experience in pedigrees volunteering to research clearances for people to whom clearances are a foreign language. The inquirers just want to be sure they are making a good choice. SO- if indeed your k9data pages are not up to date, or you have not sent in to OFA your dogs' clearances, you will be scrutinized because those are things you should do in the interest of transparency. 
The confusion on two dogs belonging to the same person having the same call names is easy to understand I'm sure. It's been a long time since I looked at what's out there on your breeding program so what I am about to say will not be specific- but I hope that you really do take the time to get UTD and invest in listing your foreign clearances on OFA if you live in the US, as well as do your clearances at 24+ months per the CoE in the country you live and do business in. That's the only way a person can not conjecture that the dog wasn't evaluated at 4 months (PH) or 1 year(BVA) or whenever... but in the US, yes, OFA is the only elbow game in town. I'm not saying your dogs actually got their hips/elbows done at 12 months- I have not gone and looked at what's out there about them since this first was posted some time ago- but if a puppy person is unsure and comes here for a search on your (or anyone's) breeding program, realize that knowing early evaluation (early in the country you live in) is a real possibility is something the puppy person should be told. And knowing things are missing is also something they should be told. If your dogs' info were out there and independently verifiable, no one would have anything to criticize. 
I think grasping how very accessible all info is in today's environment is something we need to ALL accommodate because for certain that is not changing. We need to all look at the Code and make our programs compliant so that when someone asks about our program, we get big thumbs up from everyone here, since the Code is the standard everyone is judged against. If a breeder thinks the CoE doesn't apply to them then criticism should be expected. It's irrelevant if someone is a GRCA member- the CoE guidelines are for the betterment of the breed, which everyone who is breeding should desire with all their heart.


----------



## pipermarie (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi, I do not know about this breeder but would like to recommend one in the same area. 'Colonial Goldens' is a phenomenal breeder run by a woman (Mary Therese) who has gotten many dogs to Westminster. I got my golden through Mary Therese and she is the sweetest dog ever.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

pipermarie said:


> Hi, I do not know about this breeder but would like to recommend one in the same area. 'Colonial Goldens' is a phenomenal breeder run by a woman (Mary Therese) who has gotten many dogs to Westminster. I got my golden through Mary Therese and she is the sweetest dog ever.


does she have a website? The one on k9data (colonialgoldens) takes one to her kitchen design site.


----------



## pipermarie (Feb 10, 2018)

http://www.colonialgoldens.com/colonial_rev/default.aspx I would never go to anyone else!


----------

